# hps+electric bill



## ShOrTbUs (May 23, 2012)

so currently im running cfl's, but after this harvest i'd like to upgrade to t5's for veg and a 600w hps for flower. so my question is, will the 600w hps running 12/12 show a noticable difference in my electric bill? one that would put up red flags?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2012)

ou bill will increase but not to bad you'll probly add $40 to$60 to your bill. As long as you pay the bill you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Growdude (May 23, 2012)

How many CFL's are you running now?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2012)

If you know how much you pay per kilowatt hour, you can come close to figuring how much it will cost.  If you do not already have a decent centrifuge type fan, you are going to need one.


----------



## ziggyross (May 23, 2012)

Okay the way I figure it for a 400 watt hps on for 12 hours a day at 30 days a month it would be about $15.00 extra a month.

This is at 0.0983 per kilowatt hr. Does this sound accurate?


----------



## dman1234 (May 23, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Okay the way I figure it for a 400 watt hps on for 12 hours a day at 30 days a month it would be about $15.00 extra a month.
> 
> This is at 0.0983 per kilowatt hr. Does this sound accurate?




seems right to me,

 a 600 wont set off any alarms, imagine you bought a hot tub or a suana? if 600's got you in trouble alot of ppl here would be in big trouble.

As mentioned, power companies are out to make money, pay the bill on time and you should have no issue, use Auto pay or direct withdrawal and yur good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 23, 2012)

Shoot, you could have your electricity bill quadruple and if you pay the bill on time without any complaints, they won't say a thing or care one bit. A 600w light is basically equivelant to 6, 100w incandescent light bulbs in the house. A 1500w hair drier uses more power. If you got youngins like I do, you(that is they) waste more power than that.  My partner's bill went from about $79 a month to $479 a month and the power company hasn't so much as asked him if there is any problems causing the extra usage.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 23, 2012)

There are some cost figuring calculators out there to help. 
citytrf.net/costs_calculator.htm
handymath.com/cgi-bin/electric.cgi?submit=Entry


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 24, 2012)

thank you for putting my mind at ease. that settles it, 600w hps for flowering, and a 4ft 6bulb t5 for veg...cant wait to get it all set up

for ozzy - im currently running 1-105w cfl + 4 23w cfls


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> thank you for putting my mind at ease. that settles it, 600w hps for flowering, and a 4ft 6bulb t5 for veg...cant wait to get it all set up
> 
> for ozzy - im currently running 1-105w cfl + 4 23w cfls



By the time you get fans, you are going to be running about 1000W or 5 times as much as you are running now.  Be ready for the difference in heat--it will be substantial.  However, you will also see a huge increase in what you can produce.

There is a lot of unsubstantiated anecdotal stories out there, but I have never heard of an _actual_ case where someone got busted because their electrical usage increased--there are always other factors, usually stupidity.


----------



## Wetdog (May 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Shoot, you could have your electricity bill quadruple and if you pay the bill on time without any complaints, they won't say a thing or care one bit. A 600w light is basically equivelant to 6, 100w incandescent light bulbs in the house. A 1500w hair drier uses more power. If you got youngins like I do, you(that is they) waste more power than that.  My partner's bill went from about $79 a month to $479 a month and the power company hasn't so much as asked him if there is any problems causing the extra usage.



NC???  Gotta be Duke electric.:hubba: 

They get the check on time and it doesn't bounce, they don't care. Duke did send me a big box of CFL's which I replaced all my incandescent bulbs with. If nothing else, they canceled out the 18/6 220w worth of T-5's.

They are in business to make money, not report income sources.

Wet


----------



## jackinthebox (Oct 24, 2012)

its not just a kw cost per hour any more. there is an additional charge that is charged per kw that is as high or even higher that covers the increase in oil and coal rate increases.  a 1K hps that I thought would run 45bucks a month seems to be costing over a hundred bucks.  my meter was busted and they just changed it out so I am not exact on the cost yet. will know in a couple months .    something to check into for you guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

Not everyone has that.  I imagine that a lot depends on how your electric company generates power.  Most of the power where I live is generated by hydroelectric means.  I don't have any kind of substantial add-ons like that.  Pretty much, my bill consists of kilowatt hours multiplied by kilowatts with a couple of small add-ons that have nothing to do with how much power I use.


----------

